# The new puppies



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry about the colour of leoti but the pups were not quit 12 hours old when these were taken


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

sooooo cute! i want a collie!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oh anne they are little beauties :001_wub:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous hun


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww wee angels!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Little sweeties  Thanks for sharing, well done to you and Leoti!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They all look a really good size, poor Leoti looks exhausted, bless her  Congrats on those stunning babies though, they are lovely, nice even markings


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwww bless!! They are gorgeous :thumbup: 

Ah, the memories!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

They really are lovely.. well done mummy xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone they are so adorable and doing well and they all have names Ziva ,Ace ,Bailey , Dante, Elijah, Ethan


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Well done Leoti...... you look so proud of your adorabley gorgeous babies..... x


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

ah now that put a smile on my miserable face this morning, thamks 4 sharing, they r adorable and good luck 2 u all xx


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

they are just so sweet and adorable


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Lovely flashy puppies.


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats on the puppies! They are so cute. How is the momma holding up?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww love the pups and their names  NCIS ftw


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

How beautiful! I miss my collie so much. He was the best boy ever!


----------

